# ISU women's basketball yearlong thread



## ISUCC

The season starts tonight for vicki hall and the ISU women's team

They play Kansas at 8pm on ESPN+

Hopefully our women do well, they were picked 9th in the MVC preseason poll


----------



## TreeTop

As an eternal optimist, I like our chances...in that, Kansas was 13-18 last year, 12-18 the year prior, and 8-22 before that.

So it's not like we're playing a juggernaut.  And coach Hall has recruited a lot of talent.  Tonight we find out about our chemistry.


----------



## TreeTop




----------



## ISUCC

near the end of the 1st half ISU is only down 3 to Kansas, so they're playing well

at the half Kansas leads by 7, ISU is shooting 54% from the field, 44% from 3, and 60% from the FT line, this is significantly better than last years team

I'd tune in if you have ESPN+, this team appears to be far better than any team we've seen at ISU recently, might be a good year, good ball movement and good passing,


----------



## IndyTreeFan

ISUCC said:


> near the end of the 1st half ISU is only down 3 to Kansas, so they're playing well
> 
> at the half Kansas leads by 7, ISU is shooting 54% from the field, 44% from 3, and 60% from the FT line, this is significantly better than last years team
> 
> I'd tune in if you have ESPN+, this team appears to be far better than any team we've seen at ISU recently, might be a good year, good ball movement and good passing,



They’ve got some girls that can play. I hope they can gel as a team. If they can, could be a good season!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

1:45 3rd qtr

ISU 54
KU 53


----------



## ISUCC

despite the loss this team showed some serious fight tonight and should have a good season, it will be interesting to see how they progress. 

We need a sport to cheer for after a dreadful Fall season. 

Final was Kansas 84  ISU 72, it was much closer than that though, ISU did lead in the 2nd half.


----------



## HOOPSFAN

It sure seemed like a lot of ticky-tack foul calls the whole game. The announcers kept speaking about emphasis on the slightest touch being a foul call this season; calling that tight sure stops the flow of the game.


----------



## TreeTop

I watched the game last night and while I don't have a lot to compare our performance to since I haven't watched our women's team in past seasons, I can say without a doubt that we looked pretty good.  This team has a lot of speed, quickness, and toughness.  I look forward to seeing how we play vs other mid-majors, inside and outside of The Valley.


----------



## ISUCC

we play at EIU today at 3, we'll see how we bounce back from the loss at Kansas


----------



## TreeTop

74-59 Sycamores.


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamores win! 59-57 over EIU, the first win for the entirely revamped ISU lineup, we're  now 1-1

At Western Illinois Thursday this week


----------



## ISUCC

Western Illinois beat ISU tonight 83-72

The women are 1-2 now


----------



## ISUCC

congrats to the ISU girls today, picking up a key non conference win over Illinois-Chicago 61-40, they're now 2-2 on the season!


----------



## ISUCC

The ISU women play at Colorado tomorrow, CU is 5-0 with some pretty solid wins this season, so I don't see us winning this game. Then they're on to California where hopefully they'll have better chances to win.


----------



## TreeTop

Great opportunity for the women today.  Agreed that it's an uphill battle vs the Buffaloes, but hopefully we can steal a win!


----------



## Blue Streaker

I hope everyone is healthy for today. I know there has been some illness going around with the team. This is especially bad on a long road trip.


----------



## ISUCC

ISU played a respectable game vs undefeated Colorado today, they lost 59-46, so that's not to bad. 

Now on to California for hopefully better success


----------



## ISUCC

at the half out in California, ISU trails Pacific 40-24, so an uphill climb in the 2nd half


----------



## ISUCC

ISU was blown out by Pacific 83-64

they'll play California State University Northridge tomorrow afternoon


----------



## ISUCC

The women played better today, but still lost by 8 or 9 to Cal State University Northridge to finish 0-2 in California, they remain stable at 2 wins on the season


----------



## ISUCC

the ISU women lost tonight at home to Marshall, so they remain with 2 wins on the season so far.


----------



## Just A Fan

Hate to single out ISU players but REALLY didn't like what I saw from Leanra Echi last night. Got a stupid early technical and was benched most of the first half by Coach following it.....She sat on the bench with a "I don't give a shit attitude" the rest of the half. She played some in the 2nd half but every time she was subed out she had a major attitude on the sidelines with the coaching staff and blew off other players when they tried talking to her. I know it's probably that NYC playground attitude but still wasn't a good look. I wasn't the only fan that noticed it last night.


----------



## ISUCC

ISU lost tonight at OVC power Murray State 70-62, so the women hold steady at 2 wins on the season, definitely a rebuilding project for coach Hall


----------



## ISUCC

the ISU women will try to end their long losing streak as they host Northern Kentucky tonight in 5 minutes, 

it's on ESPN3


----------



## Just A Fan

With the weather I'm guessing there is less than 100 people at the game.


----------



## Just A Fan

Girls throwing up some ugly shots early...Not even sure you can call them "shots"


----------



## Just A Fan

After 1 quater

Northern KY-10
Sycamores-11


----------



## ISUCC

66-64 ISU leads with 2:24 left, can they hang on?


----------



## ISUCC

the women were able to extend their losing streak this evening, losing a close game to Northern Kentucky 70-68. They hold steady at 2 wins on the season and host SEMO Saturday


----------



## Just A Fan

https://twitter.com/IndStWBB/status/1206760495098847232


----------



## ISUCC

the ISU women are hosting SEMO now, in the 2nd ISU trails 18-9, it's on ESPN+


----------



## ISUCC

SEMO picks up an easy win over ISU this afternoon. The ISU women hold steady at 2 wins on the season, they have one more game vs St Louis before MVC play begins.


----------



## ISUCC

The ISU women close out their non conference schedule with a home game vs St Louis Monday at 5pm, so if you're off work take in the women's game before the men play SIU.


----------



## ISUCC

Prior to the men's game tonight the ISU women lost a CLOSE game to St Louis 55-53, getting closer to winning 

They remain steady at 2 wins on the season


----------



## ISUCC

The ISU women open MVC play at Illinois State tonight, lord help them, ILS is pretty good


----------



## ISUCC

the women played well for 2 and a half quarters, and even had a 4 point lead in the 3rd quarter, but Illinois State flexed their muscles and won easily 83-69

the women remain steady at 2 wins on the season, they'll play at Bradley next


----------



## ISUCC

the ISU women finished off their road trip with a 91-75 loss at Bradley, so they remain steady at 2 wins on the season.


----------



## ISUCC

The ISU women hosted Valpo tonight and played a hard fought game, but in the end Valpo was just better, so ISU lost

But we remain steady at 2 wins on the season so far.


----------



## ISUCC

The women had a very close game vs Loyola today, only losing by 7 points! They remain steady at 2 wins on the season!


----------



## ISUCC

The ISU women play at Drake tonight, then UNI Sunday, lord help them as both those teams are VERY good


----------



## ISUCC

well, as expected, Drake showed no mercy on our Sycamores tonight, ISU lost 105 to 65

gotta feel bad for Vicki Hall, it may be many, many years before ISU is even remotely competitive in the MVC in women's basketball again. 

The women remain at 2 wins on the season


----------



## meistro

Does anybody know the story behind the women’s program? I thought coach Hall was a good hire, but she’s really struggling to get the program headed in the right direction.


----------



## Buckhorn

The Toledo "Lou West" curse?


----------



## bent20

Our women's sports are a really good example of why we have no business being in the MVC.


----------



## ISUCC

The women finished out their Iowa road trip with a tough loss to UNI 73-43

Still holding steady at 2 wins on the year


----------



## ISUCC

meistro said:


> Does anybody know the story behind the women’s program? I thought coach Hall was a good hire, but she’s really struggling to get the program headed in the right direction.



good question, not sure anyone knows the answer?


----------



## Hooper

ISUCC said:


> good question, not sure anyone knows the answer?



They are, literally, the least experienced D-1 program in America.  That stat was reported on the MVC Preview Special on FoxSports in Nov. No one on the roster has ever played D-1.  It’s all freshman and JUCO transfers.  Hall completely cleaned house after last season.  I say give her another year or two to see what she can do with this new blood.


----------



## TreeTop

Hooper said:


> They are, literally, the least experienced D-1 program in America.  That stat was reported on the MVC Preview Special on FoxSports in Nov. No one on the roster has ever played D-1.  It’s all freshman and JUCO transfers.  Hall completely cleaned house after last season.  I say give her another year or two to see what she can do with this new blood.



And they lost their best player to a knee injury near the end of the non-conference.   Before her injury, they were playing competitively with the likes of Kansas and Colorado.


----------



## TreeTop

It's hard to defend a 2-16 win/loss record, but something else that can be said of this season, is that...the MVC is freakin' GOOD this year.  7 of 10 teams have a top-100 RPI.

And Missouri State (whom we play on Friday, which is terrifying) has been ranked in the top-20 most of the season.

Lastly, let's remember that before the season started, our current team was recognized nationally as one of the best recruiting classes.  So...yes, it'll take a year or two for our talent to mature, performance-wise, but I'm incredibly optimistic moving forward.


----------



## bent20

TreeTop said:


> It's hard to defend a 2-16 win/loss record, but something else that can be said of this season, is that...the MVC is freakin' GOOD this year.  7 of 10 teams have a top-100 RPI.
> 
> And Missouri State (whom we play on Friday, which is terrifying) has been ranked in the top-20 most of the season.
> 
> Lastly, let's remember that before the season started, our current team was recognized nationally as one of the best recruiting classes.  So...yes, it'll take a year or two for our talent to mature, performance-wise, but I'm incredibly optimistic moving forward.



Good to know. I haven't followed them that closely. Just looking at the latest results from our women's teams and it's not good.

Records from last season:
Soccer 4-12-2
Softball 19-35
Volleyball 7-21
Basketball 11-19 (last year)


I guess the swimming and diving team is having a decent year (above .500).


----------



## Just A Fan

No excuses for this season but also gotta remember this is ENTIRELY a new roster from last season. Not one girl was on the ISU roster last season. There is some MAJOR team chemistry issues with this current team. I hate to see how bad Friday night gets sadly.


----------



## ISUCC

ISU wasn't able to beat #22 Missouri State tonight, they lost 76-55, but there were some good things to happen. 

They didn't allow Missouri State to score 100 points, Drake scored over 100 on us last week. 

They lost by 21 points, vs. Drake it was a 40 point loss. So a 21 point loss is much improved. 

They host SIU Sunday, but SIU handed #22 Missouri State their only MVC loss, so it'll be another guy game Sunday.


----------



## ISUCC

ISU got down early today to SIU at home 34-9, but held steady the rest of the way and played the Salukis even, only losing 78-55. 

The remain at 2 wins on the season as always. They host Evansville on the 31st, the Aces are also winless in MVC play, so something's gotta give.


----------



## Southgrad07

And we want to fire our men's coach so the current AD can make the next hire?? No thanks


----------



## ISUCC

The ISU women host Evansville tonight. This is probably our last chance to pick up a win in MVC play this season, otherwise we're looking at an 0-18 campaign more than likely


----------



## ISUCC

At the half ISU LEADS 34-24, hopefully they can hang on for their first win of the new decade!


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamores win! ISU beat Evansville tonight 68-58 to pick up their first win of the new decade, and their first (and maybe only) MVC win this season! 

They improve to having 3 wins on the season now!


----------



## ISUCC

after the huge win over Evansville last week, ISU lost at Loyola tonight by 10. They have 3 wins on the season and more than likely won't see any more wins unless they can win at Evansville.


----------



## ISUCC

ISU lost at Valpo today 61-45, they hold steady at 3 wins on the season


----------



## ISUCC

The ISU women's basketball team just shocked the world and BEAT Northern Iowa by 2 points at home! UNI attempted a 3 at the buzzer to win, but the shot was off and ISU won! 

So the Sycamores snap an 11 game losing streak to UNI and pick up their 4th win on the season! Congrats to them!


----------



## ISUCC

Drake's high powered offense was too much for ISU today as they won easily 92-71

ISU sits at 4 wins on the season


----------



## ISUCC

ISU played at SIU tonight at lost 60-42, so we remain steady at 4 wins on the season.


----------



## ISUCC

to noone's surprise Missouri State easily beat ISU today by about 24 points I think. So we're still at 4 wins on the season.


----------



## ISUCC

Congrats to the women tonight! They won at Evansville to get their 3rd MVC win of the year!


----------



## rapala

Congrats ladies for a great effort and win.  You are improving with each game.


----------



## ISUCC

congrats to the ladies as they battled Bradley tough at home tonight and only lost 68-59, so they're making progress

We're still at 5 wins on the season! Just 2 more games to go!


----------



## ISUCC

The ISU women fought hard today but barely lost to Illinois State 62-55, that is their last regular season game, they have one game left in the MVC tourney next weekend. 

Looks like they'll end the year with 5 wins! Something to build on for 2020-2021


----------

